# Controlling Algae



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the best way to control algae in an African cichlid tank without using plants? I have used some plants and it has gone down a little bit but not much...I see some people that have tanks with no plants and seem to have great success not getting over run by algae...Oh I have BBA 
:-?


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Is the algae on the glas, rocks, etc or is the water green? If the algae is on the glass, ect. Try a bristlenose or bushynose pleco ( same thing). They do get too large about 6 inches or so and do agreat job on the algae. Stay a way from a regular pleco or the larger species. Some get over 18" and are poop machines. However, they will need to be fed once they eat all of the algae.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, I missed the BBA part. Big differenece. What fish are in the tank now? They are fish that eat it but usually dont do well withe alot of cichlids. If you have aggresive fish you can try Flourish Excel by Seachem. There are a few posts on these boards about using Flourish Excel. It was the only thing that got rid of BBA for me. It has to be overdosed ( more than the label advises) but does do the job. I tried everything else and nit always came back. Just be careful with scaless fish ( catfish and plecos). They did not like the flourish excel.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I did the overdose with the Excel and it went away but I started using only the recommend dose and now it is coming back...I have four bristlenose plecos they dont seem to make a difference even on the glass I know they don't eat BBA but they dont even keep the glass clean!
:-? :-?


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody Else?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a quote from the skeptical aquarist.com:


> Black brush or "beard" algae (Audouinella and other species) are Red Algae, or Rhodophytes.
> Few fish are willing to eat "red algae." ...but Siamese Algae-Eaters, Crossocheilus siamensis, are generally undeterred. You can bet that their track record on this score is closely followed: some aquarists are convinced that SAEs only crop the new growth and don't eradicate the basal growth. The solution is to introduce the Siamese Algae-Eaters before black brush algae overwhelms the tank. I'm inclined to prune out any leaf showing some Audouinella tufts along its edges. It's no problem! even slow-growing Anubias is more inclined to replace a leaf if you'll first remove one. Gravel showing tufts of black brush algae should be siphoned out and discarded. Sometimes I drag the edge of a credit card over the gravel to roll algal growth away from the light. A mulch of beech leaves discourages algae on the substrate in some of my tanks. Other ornaments can be boiled, bleached, rinsed and sun-dried... and the stuff might still come back: Lazarus algae.
> 
> It's been noticed that red algae are especially troubling in aerated soft waters with plentiful free CO2. I can attest to that. Neil Frank noted that when a LFS buffered a display tank to neutral pH, red algae died back considerably, and he notes that they're never a problem in an alkaline Rift Lake aquarium. Brush algae are troublesome when aquarium waters are high in nitrate and phosphate, and free iron in the water encourages problem algae too: keeping your iron fertilizer in the substrate, not in the water, is part of the answer.


The last part where it says:
"Brush algae are troublesome when aquarium waters are high in *nitrate and phosphate*"
stands out for me.

Here's a link to info about a guy that used hydrogen peroxide...

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... oxide.html

hth,
Alicem


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its weird that one part says that they never had a problem in an alkaline Rift Lake aquarium..Thats actually what I have...... :-?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I noticed that too. :-?


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I never knew that you could add hydrogen peroxide straight to the water...Sound pretty good I just dont want to kill the small amount of plants that I do have....hmmm What to do...


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep the chemical out as much as possible. I wouldn't trust the effect of the hydrogen peroxide might have on the natural skin oils of your fish. Sure it might control algae. Have you ever used peroxide on your skin? It's a strong disenfective. Go natural with plecos:
I have 2 each of these and they keep the 85g community tank spotless:
























Ones on the rightside Driftwood log ( black one )


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I also have 4 BN plecos doesnt do much :?


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of plants do you have in your tank Denny?


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I do not know the their names. Will ask the LFS here if she can provide me with their names. Have been having great success of late with broad leaf and fern like plants already attached to some beauty purchased pieces of African driftwood. The little clay flower potted plants are nice but do not last in the tank because the cichlids have them for salad. Everything growing on the driftwood has survived their samplings. They often munch on algae on the leaves and driftwood. Here's a few pics:



























I have lots of 7 air stones and 2 powerheads ( 1-2,000 L/H; 1 1,500 L/H with a direct attached air hose to it's venturi running all the time. The extra "O" seems to help control the algae from blooming. 4 plecos I have very my best buy; been lucky they keep the tank spotless. Other people seem not to have luck with them. My species a local Thai FS said are the best. Don't know their correct names but they are good and our my prized little piggies. They clean and eat everything they can get away with; except the fish. Everything in Thailand is cheap and natural. have paid on avg 35 cents for most of my fish and the most $3. Here's photos:




























One black pleco is on the rightside driftwood. Will try and get the plant names shortly.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I do not know the their names. Will ask the LFS here if she can provide me with their names. Have been having great success of late with broad leaf and fern like plants already attached to some beauty purchased pieces of African driftwood. The little clay flower potted plants are nice but do not last in the tank because the cichlids have them for salad. Everything growing on the driftwood has survived their samplings. They often munch on algae on the leaves and driftwood. Here's a few pics:



























I have lots of 7 air stones and 2 powerheads ( 1-2,000 L/H; 1 1,500 L/H with a direct attached air hose to it's venturi running all the time. The extra "O" seems to help control the algae from blooming. 4 plecos I have very my best buy; been lucky they keep the tank spotless. Other people seem not to have luck with them. My species a local Thai FS said are the best. Don't know their correct names but they are good and our my prized little piggies. They clean and eat everything they can get away with; except the fish. Everything in Thailand is cheap and natural. have paid on avg 35 cents for most of my fish and the most $3. Here's photos:




























One black pleco is on the rightside driftwood. Will try and get the plant names shortly.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I do not know the their names. Will ask the LFS here if she can provide me with their names. Have been having great success of late with broad leaf and fern like plants already attached to some beauty purchased pieces of African driftwood. The little clay flower potted plants are nice but do not last in the tank because the cichlids have them for salad. Everything growing on the driftwood has survived their samplings. They often munch on algae on the leaves and driftwood. Here's a few pics:



























I have lots of 7 air stones and 2 powerheads ( 1-2,000 L/H; 1 1,500 L/H with a direct attached air hose to it's venturi running all the time. The extra "O" seems to help control the algae from blooming. 4 plecos I have very my best buy; been lucky they keep the tank spotless. Other people seem not to have luck with them. My species a local Thai FS said are the best. Don't know their correct names but they are good and our my prized little piggies. They clean and eat everything they can get away with; except the fish. Everything in Thailand is cheap and natural. have paid on avg 35 cents for most of my fish and the most $3. Here's photos:




























One black pleco is on the rightside driftwood. Will try and get the plant names shortly.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at making a video of my fish. Check it out. Note all the plants are attached to the African driftwood.
http://s435.photobucket.com/albums/qq79 ... iArena.flv


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very nice...how many fish do you have in there? Its an 85 gal tank right? What about lighting how much lighting to you have?

opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Controling algae with hydrogen peroxide might not be such a good method. Do your homework. Yes it adds O to the water but will kill the algae. Its downside should be consider before you use it: it will kill most plants and burn your cichlids gills as well. Are you willing to pay that price? You'd be doing more harm than good. Do a little more researching on hydrogen peroxide effects on fish.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

idk, 
that was just a link I found on the net, that's why it was put in quotes.

I don't think hydrogen peroxide was supposed to be used for _control _ of algae, it was more to get rid of BBA.
To control it you will need to find out what is causing it and reduce/eliminate the cause.

It would seem safer to take the plants _out of your aquarium_, to apply the hydrogen peroxide.
Don't soak the plants in it, put the hydrogen peroxide only on the algae affected area.

You could do a test on one plant that has algae the worst. BBA could possibly kill the plant anyway...

However, I do agree with Denny, you should use caution.
Alicem


----------

